# Appreciate any advice re spotting 11 days after ovulation.



## KellyT (Mar 2, 2005)

I would really appreciate any advice.  I'm on first cycle of Clomid, had day 12 internal scan, when I was told had 2 follies growing and it was predicted I would ovulate a little later at cycle day 15 or 16 and AF would be due around day 31. I'm sure I ovulated on day 17 of my cycle (my ovulation test showed positive in the morning of this day). I had blood test on day 24 which showed progesterone level of 67 and was told I definitely ovulated.  It is now cycle day 28 and I have woke up and have brown discharge when I wipe (so sorry TMI). I am confused as if I ovulated on day 17 and the rule is AF arrives 14 days after I would not be due for AF until cycle day 35 (another 7 days)  .  Can your AF start earlier than the 14 days after ovulation? Could this be implantation or is that REALLY wishful thinking? As usual any advice would help.
Thanks


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

It could be implantation bleeding, it could be bleeding in response to high level of progesterone or it could be the first signs of an early af. Only time will tell!!!!

Ruth


----------

